# Ken Vs Tank



## ace (Nov 27, 2002)

1st i like both Fighters

__________________-------------
   But i Do Recall Shamrock Make
 several opean Challenges To Tank
With tank responding no he would not Fight him.
_________________________________________---

Tank has a saying of anyone any wear any time
Yet Never fought Ken.
___________________________________----------------
Tank is 1 TUFF S.O.B.
He & Ken should Lock horns
& May The best Man win
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2002)

Discussion of the fight here.


----------



## tarabos (Dec 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Discussion of the fight here. *



actually, that discussion pertains to the ortiz/shamrock fight...

i didn't know tank and shamrock were fighting. i hope ken doesn't plan to retire with this fight. tank was never a quality fighter. he should at least fight someone who is a decent fighter, win or lose.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *actually, that discussion pertains to the ortiz/shamrock fight...
> *



Opps! Sorry about that!


----------



## MartialArtist (Dec 30, 2002)

Ken likes to make fun of Tank, saying how he gets raped because he has no skill and he's too slow.

You have to give Tank credit though.  No professional skill, no speed, doesn't know what technique is, but still goes out there, and wins many times.


----------



## ace (Dec 31, 2002)

And Love The Fact that he shows up to FIGHT!

Ken has much more Skill NO DOUT.

But Tank Makes up for his lack of SKILL
With a 
BIG Right hand.

He had some realy good Fights in The UFC


----------



## JDenz (Dec 31, 2002)

Not only that he is skilled at ground and pound and he can take a shot


----------



## white belt (Jan 19, 2003)

Gentlemen,

Be on the lookout for a rather freakishly large man wearing Speedos and a black leather jacket.  He/It was last seen hitch hiking on the shoulder of I-70 in Missouri near Kansas City.  He/It was reportedly eating road kill and holding a sign that says "NEEEXXXT UFC".  Reports of a secret "cloning experiment" at the sinister Shurukan facility have divulged an experiment combining the DNA of two MMA stars of old.  The "experiment" awoke late last night and escaped the Shurukan faciity.  The creature answers to the names "Tank Shamrock" or "Tankenstein".  There are reports he/it commandeered a Budweiser truck and abandonded it behind a McDonalds near Hannibal, MO.  The back door was found in the parking lot by the first arriving emloyee and no beef was left in the freezer.

If seen do not attempt to approach Him/It.  The "creature" has cannabalistic tendencies combined with a "nasty" double leg takedown and stiff right hand.  If sighted call the Shurukan at 1-(800)-EAT THIS, ask for Dorothy.  If the line is busy press a number for your personal enjoyment or hang up and call 911!  Watch your local CNN news affiliate for late breaking developments.

A public service announcment from,
white belt


----------



## ace (Jan 19, 2003)

><><><


----------



## Sigung86 (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by white belt _
> *Gentlemen,
> 
> Be on the lookout for a rather freakishly large man wearing Speedos and a black leather jacket.  He/It was last seen hitch hiking on the shoulder of I-70 in Missouri near Kansas City.  He/It was reportedly eating road kill and holding a sign that says "NEEEXXXT UFC".  Reports of a secret "cloning experiment" at the sinister Shurukan facility have divulged an experiment combining the DNA of two MMA stars of old.  The "experiment" awoke late last night and escaped the Shurukan faciity.  The creature answers to the names "Tank Shamrock" or "Tankenstein".  There are reports he/it commandeered a Budweiser truck and abandonded it behind a McDonalds near Hannibal, MO.  The back door was found in the parking lot by the first arriving emloyee and no beef was left in the freezer.
> ...



OMG!!!!!   

I seen that guy on 70 East bound headed for St. Louis, but I thought it was Dennis Conatser!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan "I believe in hoptgobblins and things that bump in the ring" Farmer


----------



## Kirk (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by white belt _
> *Gentlemen,
> 
> Be on the lookout for a rather freakishly large man wearing Speedos and a black leather jacket.  He/It was last seen hitch hiking on the shoulder of I-70 in Missouri near Kansas City.  He/It was reportedly eating road kill and holding a sign that says "NEEEXXXT UFC".  Reports of a secret "cloning experiment" at the sinister Shurukan facility have divulged an experiment combining the DNA of two MMA stars of old.  The "experiment" awoke late last night and escaped the Shurukan faciity.  The creature answers to the names "Tank Shamrock" or "Tankenstein".  There are reports he/it commandeered a Budweiser truck and abandonded it behind a McDonalds near Hannibal, MO.  The back door was found in the parking lot by the first arriving emloyee and no beef was left in the freezer.
> ...




ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!  Thank you sir, for doing your best to keep
the highways of America safe!


----------

